# Best motherboard for i5 2500k



## jayboy (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Can you tell me which motherboard among the below will be the best to pair with   i5 2500k??????

Biostar TZ68K+ Motherboard
GIGABYTE GA-Z68A-D3H-B3
ASUS P8P67 PRO 
Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD4-B3
Gigabyte GA-Z68MA-D2H-B3


----------



## ArjunKiller (Apr 14, 2012)

Gigabyte GA-Z68A-D3H-B3


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 14, 2012)

Z77 all the way. Don't look at other chipsets.


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 14, 2012)

The Sorcerer said:


> Z77 all the way. Don't look at other chipsets.



Z77? 

Asus P8Z68 V-PRO
or 
Gigabyte Z68XP UD4 (the best IMO)
or
MSI Z68A GD65.

All will depend on your budget.

If budget is >20K, the Asus Maximus IV Extreme-Z.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 15, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Z77?



Yeah. Z77+ i5 2500k/i7 2600k all the way. Board prices for Z77 are very very sad- for both Asus and Gigabyte, but keeping that aside, Z77 are brilliant when paired with sandybridge. Why no Ivybridge? You'll need to see it when everyone posts reviews. Z77 are very memory efficient chipsets.


----------



## vishthekiller (Apr 15, 2012)

i have got i5 2430m processor.. and turbo boost upto 3.00 ghz... which motherboard should i prefer?
plz tell


----------



## devx (Apr 15, 2012)

Hey man., you should go for Z77., i guess your price point is under 10k., so you may have other options like:

- ASRock Z77 Extreme 4
- MSI Z77A GD55

For Z68., go with d6bmg recommendation if you have lil. up budget or: MSI Z68A GD55 (B3)  and Z77 performs better than Z68 and will outperform with IVY bridge CPU's if you plan to upgrade later


----------



## topgear (Apr 15, 2012)

@ OP - if possible get ASUS P8Z77-M PRO @ ~12k or ASUS Maximus IV GENE-Z


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 15, 2012)

i5 2430m ?

Isn't this a Laptop CPU?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 15, 2012)

Please take the discussion to *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-mothe...sandy-bridge-lga-1155-motherboard-thread.html


----------

